# Donald Duck Bike



## gymmanager (Nov 24, 2016)

20" Donald Duck for $375. I'm not really sure what the draw of these bikes is - I don't see it. But compared to a lot of other ducks, this seems relatively cheap.
http://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/5847395476.html






I try to avoid being snarky about stuff on ebay, but there is this...“All original 1949 Shelby Donald Duck bicycle with NOS decals in perfect shape.” $4K. Haha! Now where did I leave my wallet?
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=391466493543


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 24, 2016)

A $4000 Frankenduck!


----------

